

Why do students dissect frogs? - gelizondo
http://mentalfloss.com/article/49855/why-do-students-dissect-frogs

======
mcherm
One important reason is to have students "get their hands dirty". There is a
skill to performing (and observing) experiments which is different than just
reading in books, and a skill in working with biological organisms that is
different from chemistry experiments. If every pair of lab partners dissects a
frog there is sure to be some organ that some teams don't find, and not every
frog will look the same. Experiencing this is an important pedagogical
activity.

------
rman666
Because it would be uncomfortable the other way around.

